# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  Tasarruf

## ceydaaa

temel-fikralari.gifTemel'in oğlu kan ter içinde koşarak eve gelir.
-Uy buba tam yuzbin lira tasarruf ettum, otobüse binmeyip yaninda koştum.
Temel biraz kızgın;
-Ula oğlum ha biraz daha akilli olsaydun da taksinin yanunda koşsaydin ya. 
Daha çok kazanirdun.

----------

